# Itchy - not fleas or mites



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

My 6 month old male has become itchy the last week or so. I took him to the vet today after I noticed thinning fur and scabs. She said its not fleas or mites (she did scrape sample.) She said the scabs and thinning hair is self inflicted from him itching. However, she doesn't know what it is. She's not sure if its allergies, though she said he's kind of young for that, or bacterial or fungal. Just wanted to know if this sounds familiar to anyone and how would you treat it? Right now I'm spraying him with diluted apple cider vinegar, as well as adding some to his water. I am also putting a topical ointment with emu oil and other healing and anti-fungal/bacterial herbs. Trying arsenicum in a 30x as well. Need to get my poor boy some relief!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

What are you feeding him? My dog is allergic to wheat. I didnt know it as I feed orijen dog food but I was giving her treats that where full of wheat. After 2 weeks of using them I noticed her being super itchy. I stopped using them and the itching went away. It is fairly common for GSD's to be allergic to wheat.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

We have him on a raw diet. His treats have wheat in them but he honestly doesn't get those very often. Maybe I'll start with curing this out completely. The only other thing he gets is peanut butter, but he's always gotten it, so it would be odd that an allergy would just now start. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I like what you are using for treatment.

Are you using anything vet scripted? Like spot-on HW/Flea prevention?

Did you have a recent vaccines?

You can try Bovine Colostrum from Proper Nutrition (40% immunoglobulin, casein and lactose free).

A lot of dogs are itchy post vaccine series, especially if rabies done at same time - vaccine reactions can happen at anytime and affect the immune system - yeasts tend to proliferate.

Add in a probiotic (human is fine) too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What EXACTLY are you feeding? Any supplements?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It may not be an allergy. 

I've seen that kind of skin in several fosters, esp. in the back area just above the base of the tail. There are big flakes of skin or scab bits that show up in the coat in that area. As soon as I see it, I reach for medicated shampoo. I was told by my vet that it is yeast. 

If that's what yours has, it's easy to get rid of by shampooing with Chlorexadine 4% (non-prescription, anti-bacterial shampoo). It's sold by vets, online or at specialty animal supply stores (not Petco/Petsmart AFAIK). I just paid $10 for a bottle at a local supply store, and it's $30 from my vet. That shampoo has worked some near miracles in itchy, miserable shelter dogs.

The Chlorhex bath may need to be repeated in a week. It also needs to sit on the skin for a good 5-10 minutes (follow bottle directions). It's an easy thing to try, pretty low cost and it will either work or it won't -- if not, you can move on to allergies or other possibilities. 

I would also consider adding some organic, unrefined coconut oil to the diet (it combats yeast and many other things from the inside). Just start out very small, as a sudden yeast die off could make him feel lousy ("herxing"). I personally start them with less than 1 TEAspoon total, and slowly work up to around 1 TEAspoon per 10#.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

FoxyMom said:


> My 6 month old male has become itchy the last week or so. I took him to the vet today after I noticed thinning fur and scabs. She said its not fleas or mites (she did scrape sample.) She said the scabs and thinning hair is self inflicted from him itching. However, she doesn't know what it is. She's not sure if its allergies, though she said he's kind of young for that, or bacterial or fungal. Just wanted to know if this sounds familiar to anyone and how would you treat it? Right now I'm spraying him with diluted apple cider vinegar, as well as adding some to his water. I am also putting a topical ointment with emu oil and other healing and anti-fungal/bacterial herbs. Trying arsenicum in a 30x as well. Need to get my poor boy some relief!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that Sulphur, or Rhus Tox might be more beneficial for the itching.
Also try Coconut Oil (non-gmo, no hexane, organic) as a topical and in his food.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

I love your suggestions! I have organic, non-GMO coconut oil. I'm going to add that to his treatment ASAP as well as the probiotics. 

We currently feed chicken, beef, pork chicken liver/gizzards and occasionally fish. We do supplement with vitamin E and omega 3's. I actually think it may be a healing crisis. We are doing minimal vaccines (parvo and distemper only) of which he received for the last time when he was 16 weeks old. 

I was thinking sulphur may be the way to go. I also have rhus tox, so I'll look into both of those. 

Thank you so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, and we haven't done rabies yet. I'm waiting as long as possible, and now that we have this skin/itching issue, I'm really going to wait!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

FoxyMom said:


> Oh, and we haven't done rabies yet. I'm waiting as long as possible, and now that we have this skin/itching issue, I'm really going to wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Waiting on the Rabies...........EXCELLENT choice!!!!:happyboogie:
If you haven't been feeding raw for very long this could be a healing (Detoxification) and that's a GOOD thing! 
For treats, get a piece of round steak, cut off all of the fat, braise it on both sides, cool and cut into narrow strips with scissors. Then take those strips and cut into small dime size pieces, put in several baggies and freeze. Pull a small bag out as you need them! You can do the same thing with calves liver, you'll just have to blot well before cooking and drain during cooking.
Keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish I didn't have to vax at all, but laws and husbands... Haha! 

He's been on raw for about 3 months. I did just start the vitamin e about two weeks ago. Perhaps the anti-oxidant properties in that is cause the healing crisis?

He loves the coconut oil, btw. I can't put it topically, though because he just licks it off and I'm trying to keep him from licking. 

As far as the sulphur, it seems to fit him perfectly. Worse for heat, stuffy room, aversion to baths, better for fresh air (if I was to stay with him, he'd stay outside all day!)

I will definitely keep you posted. Any other suggestions are welcome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Update: Seems like Strider's itchiness is getting better. Still itchy, but not as bad. No new scabs and his fur seems to be growing back. Not sure what is helping, but it's all beneficial, so I'm not going to stop.  

I also started him on Sulphur in a 6c yesterday. I'll stop that once he's completely cleared up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Usually, itchiness not caused by fleas or allergies is simply dry skin. I have seen young dogs go through this as they lose puppy coat and grow adult coat in. Perhaps that is what is going on? I think you are doing all the right things, did you say you were giving fish oil? If not, start him on that along with the coconut oil.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, he's getting fish oil, vitamin e, ACV in water and now coconut oil, which he loves! He seems a lot happier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

